# Router keeps restarting



## Ernie2Guns (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, 

Recently my router has started restarting itself at random intervals, resulting in me being disconnected from the internet for 3 or 4 minutes at a time. This wouldn't be so bad but I play a lot of online poker and the constant disconnections are costing me money. I've never had this problem before and have not changed my setup whatsoever prior to the problems starting.

I called up my ISP and they lowered my connection speed, and told me to remove the faceplate from my phone socket and plug the phone/broadband splitter directly into the socket behind it. Since doing this the disconnections seem to have become more frequent.

Im connecting wirelessly to a Thomson TG 585 v7 modem/router. I also have an Xbox connected to the router by cable, and am using Windows 7 if thats relevant. Only other notable piece of information I have is that sometimes a second SSID appears in the broadcast list with the exact same name as my network, only with a "2" after it. I have also updated my network card's drivers.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can make sure you have the latest firmware for the router; then reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

If it continues to restart it is defective. (I am assuming that the restart is not caused by a loss of power.)


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

How do you know the router is restarting? maybe it is just losing the wireless signal. Have you tried connecting it on the wire to rule this out?


----------



## Ernie2Guns (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. TerryNet, I'm not sure where I would find the latest firmware or how I would go about updating, not something I've ever had to do. Would resetting and reconfiguring alone have any positive effect? 

Mucker, I've watched the router restart.. all the lights go out, connection drops, lights come back one by one, connection returns. The Xbox is wired to the router and this disconnects also. The router loses connection to the internet, then as it restarts the pc loses connection to the network, then the pc reconnects to the network, which then reconnects to the internet. 

Not sure why but I've not had a single disconnection in the last 24 hours. One other thing I forgot to mention is that I am unable to log into the thomson gateway from my pc, I've never changed the username or password but no combination of the default values gives me access.

Thanks again for taking time out to reply fellas


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... all the lights go out ...


I just checked with one of my routers (a D-Link) and when I did a manual restart (for this test I used the reset button) the power LED never went off. In fact, at the very beginning all LEDs went on, then all except the power went off, and then the appropriate ones returned. Doubt that all routers are the same, but it still raises suspicions.

Are you sure the router is not suffering a momentary loss of power?

A reset to factory default settings is about the only thing that might fix this if it is really a self-induced restart (as opposed to a loss of power). If/when you are already planning to do that it is a convenient time to look for a firmware upgrade. In your case, since the unit worked at one time, an upgrade is not likely to help. For when and if you do proceed you get firmware upgrades from the manufacturer's web site, and there will be a place in the configuration pages (maybe advanced, or system, or tools, etc.) to tell it to upgrade and maybe to tell it to check for you.


----------

